# First Snow



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some photos of my high elevation duck hunt and the first snow, some photos are darker than it actually was they were took during the middle of the day.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If you look close at the pictures then you can see a buck peeking behind a tree with his one good eye.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Today I was up there just as it starting falling (4:30) as of now it is still snowing up there and I'm beginning to wonder if the some of the deer will be coming off this storm came a lot lower and left a lot more snow. I didn't get any pics today but I might run up tomorrow and I'll hopefully remember the camera.


----------

